# castings warping



## GarrettMN1 (Jul 16, 2016)

hey guys, so lately ive been casting and getting warping real bad they come out pretty strait from the mold then come out the dewallt saw crooked any help? 
thanks!


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 16, 2016)

What kind of saw are you using to slice them? Also, how long have they cured before cutting?

The first two things that come to mind is that the saw is heating then up and causing the warp or the resin is still curing and it's warping as it cures

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GarrettMN1 (Jul 16, 2016)

its a 10 inch dewalt table saw i usaly cast them at 8:00 pm then cut them up at 9;00 (so i leave them in pressure pot all that time) its alumilte clear


----------



## GarrettMN1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> What kind of saw are you using to slice them? Also, how long have they cured before cutting?
> 
> The first two things that come to mind is that the saw is heating then up and causing the warp or the resin is still curing and it's warping as it cures


^


----------



## TimR (Jul 16, 2016)

I would start by questioning if bone dry prior to casting or stabilizing. If not, could be problem. 
Are these with wood or all cast material?


----------



## GarrettMN1 (Jul 16, 2016)

TimR said:


> I would start by questioning if bone dry prior to casting or stabilizing. If not, could be problem.
> Are these with wood or all cast material?


yea there dry the same thing happended to just resin as it did to the pinecone castsin the pic


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2016)

Have you cast using these materials before and not had problems? If so, you have to figure out what is different. We know why they are warping - uneven stress relief. What we don't know is what is causing the stress.


----------



## GarrettMN1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Have you cast using these materials before and not had problems? If so, you have to figure out what is different. We know why they are warping - uneven stress relief. What we don't know is what is causing the stress.


All ways happened never fiqured it...


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 16, 2016)

GarrettMN1 said:


> All ways happened never fiqured it...



Looking back at your time it goes in and gets cut, Am I reading it right that it's only an hour from start to cut? If that is the case, I'm betting they weren't totally cured and the combination of cutting them that early and the heat of the saw is causing them to warp. When I cast with PR (I know it's not the same but similar on cure and the way it behaves) I let sit at least overnight before working with them as it will continue to cure and shrink overnight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GarrettMN1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Looking back at your time it goes in and gets cut, Am I reading it right that it's only an hour from start to cut? If that is the case, I'm betting they weren't totally cured and the combination of cutting them that early and the heat of the saw is causing them to warp. When I cast with PR (I know it's not the same but similar on cure and the way it behaves) I let sit at least overnight before working with them as it will continue to cure and shrink overnight.


I let it sit over night


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 16, 2016)

GarrettMN1 said:


> I let it sit over night



Maybe let sit a couple days if you can and try slicing by hand or with a band saw and see if that makes a difference


----------



## GarrettMN1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Maybe let sit a couple days if you can and try slicing by hand or with a band saw and see if that makes a difference


I don't have a band saw what do u mean by hand

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 17, 2016)

A quality hand saw can cut through wood really well and will not create heat. Just need to be creative in holding the piece while you cut it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 17, 2016)

Garrett, what part of Minnesota are you in? I can't help with the casting/warping issue as I have no experience casting anything. But if you're close enough to me, I'd let you come and give my bandsaw a try for slicing up your blocks.


----------



## GarrettMN1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Garrett, what part of Minnesota are you in? I can't help with the casting/warping issue as I have no experience casting anything. But if you're close enough to me, I'd let you come and give my bandsaw a try for slicing up your blocks.


Well actually im going to dema's work shop to cut them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 17, 2016)

GarrettMN1 said:


> Well actually im going to dema's work shop to cut them



Ahh, so up in the Cities area - a bit far away from me to use my saw - glad you can use his.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 17, 2016)

GarrettMN1 said:


> Well actually im going to dema's work shop to cut them



If you ever get south of Winona you're welcome to drop by my shop. I'm always up for visits.


----------

